# Guilford lake



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Anybody know if Guilford is full yet? Might go this weekend....


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Was up... down for some reason. Weird as it was full most of the winter.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah. Wasn't supposed to be drawn down this year...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Found it... http://parks.ohiodnr.gov/drawdowns


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

If anybody that has eyes on the lake could give me rough water level updates between now and Friday, I'd greatly appreciate it. My dad's heading south in 2 weeks and I'd like to get him some "dock fishing practice" before hand. Need some water on those docks though. I can handle 1-2' low. Anything more than that and the docks basically become worthless....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Was there last weekend and the lake is down a couple feet. They had to keep the lake up for the winter because the dam gate was broke. But you can catch some small crappie there are even some small striper in there now odnr put them in there last year.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Does anybody know if the gate is closed and filling now?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Got an email....


Thank you for your question about Guilford Lake. You are correct that we couldnt lower the pool over the winter due to a mechanical failure. However, we did do a partial drawdown this spring as the ice receded to protect the docks from ice floes. Also, there were many docks that experienced damage from the thick ice that we had this winter so the drawdown gave a short window for our dock holders to make needed repairs. We took the lake down three feet and then closed the gate. The speed at which it will refill is completely dependent on the weather. Currently the lake is about two feet below full pool and on the rise with the current rains. If I had to guess the lake level for this coming Saturday I would think it might be about one foot below the full pool mark still. As I said though it is completely dependent on the weather and I cant give you much more than a guess.

I hope that this information is helpful to you!

Thanks,
Karl Mattern
Park Manager


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

If I could get a final visual report today, after all the rain we've gotten, I'd greatly appreciate it. Looks like we're headed there regardless of level, but I'd like to have some idea on what to expect.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Was just there caught one catfish lakes a little muddy and pretty choppy but I think you can catch something if you really try. Also lake level is good again. Good luck to you and be careful.


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Did they really put stripers in? Its an awfully small lake for those.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

StarkFisherman said:


> Did they really put stripers in? Its an awfully small lake for those.


Hybrids I believe. Heard it from someone else as well, but haven't really looked into it. Wouldn't surprise me. They've tried them in just about every other lake...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Was just there caught one catfish lakes a little muddy and pretty choppy but I think you can catch something if you really try. Also lake level is good again. Good luck to you and be careful.


That guy from the state just sent me another email to let me know it's coming up fast, and levels won't be an issue tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

I believe if u call down at the wildlife office in highlandtown they can tell you about the hybrids. I heard they were put in to help the crappie growth since there growth is stunned. And I have caught one on minnows with jig they are just small.


----------

